# People acting with compassion and kindness.



## Falcon




----------



## SeaBreeze

:applause2: Can't get enough of seeing people being kind to animals, thanks Falcon.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Saving Baby Elephant and her Mom*



 Most  conservationists believe that man should not meddle with the natural order  and that we should allow nature to run her course however cruel or grim it  seems to be.


 However – every rule has an exception and the dreadful  plight of a baby elephant trapped in the mud of the Kapani Lagoon and her  mother, who had also got stuck trying to save her yesterday, had us all in  a frenzy of activity.   We simply could not stand by and watch  them struggle and slowly die.







 South Luangwa Conservation Society (  Zambia ) together with our neighbours – ZAWA – the wildlife authority –  agreed with us and we all joined forces to try and save the mum and  baby.  These great photos document the unfolding  drama……

The family herd desperately trying to help the  screaming Mum and baby escape  but they were completely stuck in the  deep, rapidly drying mud with no chance of getting  out.






 The brave and skilled SLCS team manages to slip a rope  under the baby, narrowly avoiding mums thrashing trunk  -  and  starts to haul her out …….
‘
Nearly there – the whole team is hauling as hard as  they can…..    But the baby is terribly frightened and  won’t leave mum’s side.





 Again – she’s out and we think we’re almost  there……   But despite my frantic waving and shouting – she  won’t leave her mum.



 One more try – the team pull her further away from mum  this time…..  They unwrap the ropes and help her to her feet.

*



*
 This time – thanks to a young herd cousin calling her  to safety….. she makes a dash for it as the rest of the herd scream for  her to come to them.

*



*

 Now back to mum who is dehydrated and exhausted – we’ve  been pouring water over her to try to protect her from the scorching  midday sun. SLCS staff carefully slip a rope under  her….






and the tractor starts to pull and pull – inching her out  of what would have been a muddy grave  - she seems to sense that  there’s a chance of escape and begins to struggle for her  life…






With us all shouting encouragment and just willing her to  keep going “come on Mama, come on Mama”……. to the delight of us all –  she makes it! Weak and wobbly she drags herself  out.










 and runs to find her baby and the rest of her waiting  herd! The happiest possible  ending!



 The SLCS team all share a celebratory drink on the Kapani deck with our relieved guests!



 It was extremely heartening for us all  to see how many local people joined in the efforts to free these two  elephants – the cheers of joy, first when the baby ran to his cousin and  then when Mum was finally released from the jaws of the sticky, cloying  mud were wonderful! Everyone seemed to identify with the mum’s  plight  - we all saw the incredible emotional bond between the  worried herd members and mum and baby.

 Thank you SLCS and ZAWA and also  all the NCS staff who bravely fought to make this a happy  ending!


----------



## Geezerette

Thank you for those, Falcon & Seabreeze!


----------



## Pappy

Yes, thank you from me.


----------



## Ina

How can anyone not think that animals have emotions or thoughts? :dunno:


----------



## Misty

Beautiful and Heartwarming stories. :love_heart: Thanks Falcon and SeaBreeze.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Benny was an abused horse who was rescued and went from a dying emaciated state to a healthy horse, thanks to caring folks at this non-profit organization in Maine, USA - LAST STOP HORSE RESCUE. Read more about this miracle boy here...
http://www.aspca.org/blog/national-h...y-bennys-story


----------



## Misty

Benny's story was soooo moving, SeaBreeze...it brought tears. There are definitely angels among us to help those in desperate need to be shown love and helping them to heal. :love_heart:


----------



## Meanderer

Thank you Falcon and SeaBreeze for those rescue stories!  We are all called to be Life-guards!


----------



## Bullie76

Nice stories. Incredible someone let Benny starve.


----------



## Raven

Thank you Falcon and SeaBreeze for the touching animal rescue stories.
How wonderful to see Benny able to stand. 
People with compassion for animals are also kind to each other and make the world a better place.


----------



## Knightofalbion

How wonderful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Dog abandoned with chemical burns on the streets of Houston, taken in by those who care, lost her one pup.

Image may be disturbing:



Spoiler


----------



## ClassicRockr

Love it when seeing people helping or taking good care of animals. Absolutely hate it (hard words "hate it", but) when I see and/or hear about animals being abused.


----------



## hollydolly

Some heartwarming stories here thank you..

This one always pulls at my heart strings...


----------



## Ameriscot

I love these kinds of stories.


----------



## pchrise

*All of this reminds me of this song  
* *carpenter - Bless the Beasts and the Children*


*





*


----------



## happydreamer

I couldn't look thank you for caring about the innocent ones. It is our job to look after them. thank you for keeping me on my toes about this.


----------



## SeaBreeze

An orphaned week-old foal sleeps soundly in the lap of its new surrogate mum – a jumbo TEDDYBEAR.
Breeze the bay pony was found abandoned on Dartmoor National Park just a few hours after his birth.
Unable to find his mother, the tiny foundling was stumbling hopelessly around the hillside trying to suckle other mares.






Orphaned Dartmoor Hill Pony Breeze who snuggles up with a teddybear at the Mare and Foal Sanctuary in Newton Abbot, Devon
By the time rescuers from a local equine sanctuary arrived Breeze had collapsed in a state of severe shock and dehydration.

But after being nursed back to health over the following days he was missing one vital thing – a mum to cuddle and snuggle up to.
Staff at the Devon-based Mare and Foal Sanctuary knew just the answer to comfort the lonely newborn – a four foot teddy they have named Buttons.

Sanctuary executive director Syra Bowden said: “Sadly, little Breeze hasn’t got his mum around to keep him company.
“Although his carers here at the sanctuary work around the clock to look after him, it’s not quite the same.

“As a result, we always give our orphaned foals a giant cuddly toy as a companion.
“They’re just like human babies in the way it provides them with comfort”.

Breeze is being nursed 24 hours a day by a dedicated team of carers at the sanctuary’s Honeysuckle Farm in Newton Abbot, Devon.






Breeze sleeps with the teddy every night to keep him comforted after his mother died
He was found on May 24 by a Dartmoor farmer who was unable to locate his mother.

After arriving at the equine centre staff and their vet spent the next three hours by the poorly foal’s side as he was placed on a saline drip, had a catheter fitted and was given crucial colostrum drips, milk and medication.

A week on, Syra said Breeze was making real progress – buoyed by his cuddly new companion.
A similarly gigantic teddy proved just the tonic for Mesha, another orphaned pony who was taken in last month and became so attached to hers that she still sleeps and snuggles up to it like a real mum.

Syra said: “Breeze was very poorly when we first reached him and it was very much touch and go.
“He’s now suckling well and feeding every hour. He even tried to have a little canter and buck in his stable over the weekend.

“He’s not out of the woods yet, though. We’ll keep a very close eye on him and care for him around the clock to ensure we do everything possible to help him pull through.
“We all have our fingers crossed that Breeze will continue to grow strong”.

The charity is appeallng to the public to donate any suitable soft toys that might help future arrivals.
To find out more visit www.mareandfoal.org/shops or call the sanctuary on 01626 355 969.


----------



## pchrise

happydreamer said:


> I couldn't look thank you for caring about the innocent ones. It is our job to look after them. thank you for keeping me on my toes about this.



The movie is really sad , I cared for such an abused little one that loved me back so much , lost him last September 2014 His name was Sunshine a little love bird


----------



## Ina

Holly, Such a great story about the stranded horses. People can be amazing. :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Pit Bull mama and her babies rescued, one baby didn't make it, and the mom had an unexpected problem in the end that the vets were able to resolve.  Happy ending here for this mama and her babies, thanks to people who care.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Denise1952

Falcon, would you believe me if I tell you this is the most wonderful thing that happened to me today, hell, in a long, long time  This is what can restore my faith in the sadness of humanity.  This let's me know there is such good, it's my hope for humanity to some day, only love will exist, and outlive all evil denise


----------



## Denise1952

I'm still crying with joy SB and Falcon, thank you both, denise


----------



## Debby

SeaBreeze said:


> *Saving Baby Elephant and her Mom*
> 
> 
> 
> Most  conservationists believe that man should not meddle with the natural order  and that we should allow nature to run her course however cruel or grim it  seems to be.
> 
> 
> However – every rule has an exception and the dreadful  plight of a baby elephant trapped in the mud of the Kapani Lagoon and her  mother, who had also got stuck trying to save her yesterday, had us all in  a frenzy of activity.   We simply could not stand by and watch  them struggle and slowly die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and runs to find her baby and the rest of her waiting  herd! The happiest possible  ending!




Gosh, judging by how Mama's hip bones are sticking out, she may have been there for a few days!  How wonderful that everyone worked together to get them out!


----------



## Warrigal

Koalas suffer badly during bushfires












http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-01-07/koala-survives-sa-bushfire-helped-by-cfs/6004528


----------



## Denise1952

Awesome people, I would love to just help animals all day long.  Maybe I need to try and see if there's a place for someone my age to help animals.  Maybe it will just be one animal I can bring home and care for.  I would so love to do more.


----------



## AZ Jim

Falcon and SeaBreeze, As a big animal lover these stories made me so happy.  I love every living thing and feel they all have a place here, even more so perhaps than we humans.  How anyone can turn their backs on a animal in trouble if they can help is unbelievable.


----------



## Debby

When we first moved here, I spotted a couple of little baby raccoons lurking around the cage where our two hens lived.  After watching them for a day and not seeing any mother come to retrieve them, I called the Fish and Wildlife agency.  They asked if I could catch them but not knowing anything about raccoons and how old they were, I was understandably a little reluctant to just wade in and grab them.  

In the meantime, I'd been taking boiled egg and other goodies out to them.  They both chowed down so quickly initially that I could tell it had been a long time since they had eaten.  One thing that bothered me terribly was listening to them.  While one seemed to just mumble and chuckle as it ate, the other was slower and cried continuously.  That little guy had also had a big patch of fur ripped out of the top of his little head, so I'm guessing that a dog or fox may have grabbed him at the nest and perhaps his mother had been killed defending them.

Anyway, the second day when I was taking another meal out to them, I couldn't see them until I happened to glance down into a pile of old flower pots and there curled in the bottom of a big one were the two babies, curled up and sleeping soundly.  I very carefully laid a handy board across the top of the pot to trap them in and then quickly made up a nest of hay and clean shavings in a Rubbermaid bin.  Very carefully, I managed to tip and then slide the little guys into the bin and lightly laid the lid back on to make it dark and cozy and to help calm them.  Poor little guys were so freaked out I'm sure.

When I phoned the Fish and Wildlife guys back, they came out a few hours later and transported them to a local wildlife rehab place called Hope for Wildlife.  I called a few days later and unfortunately the little whimpering guy had succumbed to whatever injuries he had, but the other one survived and was probably released a few months later.

So do any of you other folks have any stories of helping wildlife?  We'd love to hear them, so share folks!


----------



## rporter610

Thank you, Falcon and Seabreeze and all the others who posted these beautiful rescue stories.  I'm sitting here on a Saturday morning bawling over the compassion that we species can show one another.  These stories have made my day.


----------



## Jackie22

....lovely to see the compassion, thank you.


----------



## Rocky

SeaBreeze said:


> *Saving Baby Elephant and her Mom*
> 
> It was extremely heartening for us all  to see how many local people joined in the efforts to free these two  elephants – the cheers of joy, first when the baby ran to his cousin and  then when Mum was finally released from the jaws of the sticky, cloying  mud were wonderful! Everyone seemed to identify with the mum’s  plight  - we all saw the incredible emotional bond between the  worried herd members and mum and baby.



I had not seen this SeaBreeze.  It's SO lovely!  
I've posted it to my facebook page and I hope it gets passed around...and around...and around!  
It tells us much about animals...and some of us.  Thank you!


----------



## Ameriscot

Rocky said:


> I had not seen this SeaBreeze.  It's SO lovely!
> I've posted it to my facebook page and I hope it gets passed around...and around...and around!
> It tells us much about animals...and some of us.  Thank you!



I've seen this one and others on Facebook.  Love them!


----------



## AprilT

After watching one I couldn't stop, so here are just a few the first really made me all teary eyed.


----------



## Denise1952

Oh Debby, 

thanks for being caring.  So sad about wildlife, and their fight for survival, but like the vids, those little fellers were lucky, even the baby who didn't make it got to have some loving in the end.

I do have a story that just had happened here in the Park.  Our neighbor lady has been nursing/caring for a Ferrel Kitty, very old and very beat up.  Pauline has babied him since I moved in last July.  Lots of people would not have cared one bit, but Pauline spent time just petting and loving on this poor, beat up guy.  He had a terrible meow, like maybe he had gone deaf, I don't know.  Anyway, just last week Pauline and her husband were all over the place looking for the kitty, I think he wandered off to die.  I think cats do that.  Pauline cried every time we talk to her, tears up, but just yesterday I told her she gave that kitty what maybe no one else would have.  She said he gave her just as much back.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Man rescues a fox and they become best friends. That fox is no longer living, but he continues to help with cubs.  http://www.lifewithdogs.tv/2014/05/man-rescues-fox-becomes-its-best-friend/


----------



## SeaBreeze

Great videos April, thanks so much for sharing!  So good to see people who care. :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Man saves Pelican with fishing line wrapped around his beak.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Daphne Sheldrich and the 'keepers' are angels for these baby elephants.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Bently, a 9 month old pot-bellied pig is a resident of the Earth Animal Sanctuary after having a seizure on February 23rd. which put him into shock.  He also has bacterial meningitis which is potentially fatal and has left him blind.  This kind woman visits him daily, as he becomes very afraid of all the hospital noises around him.  Her she is giving him some comfort, and showing him that someone cares.


----------



## Misty

SeaBreeze said:


> Bently, a 9 month old pot-bellied pig is a resident of the Earth Animal Sanctuary after having a seizure on February 23rd. which put him into shock.  He also has bacterial meningitis which is potentially fatal and has left him blind.  This kind woman visits him daily, as he becomes very afraid of all the hospital noises around him.  Her she is giving him some comfort, and showing him that someone cares.



That is So Sweet, SeaBreeze....a real heart warmer. :love_heart: Bless her heart for helping Bentley. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Retired couple devote their lives, time and money to rescue abused horses.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ina

I wonder what the mother deer thought?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sandie

Oh my gosh, thank you for the video. Makes me so happy and sad at the same time!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AprilT

Beautiful, thank you Sea.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Rocky

SeaBreeze said:


>



_Many thanks, SeaBreeze.  I'm an animal lover and this story truly touched my heart.  _


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Rocky

SeaBreeze said:


>



I'm thrilled and glad and happy ... and I'm so overwhelmingly distressed at the same time.


----------



## fishfulthinking

Many years ago when my children were in elementary school, a mother duck and about 13 babies were wandering our area, they got split up as they tried to navigate their ways through all the back yards, and cats outside and peoples dogs.  1 lone duckling got stuck in our back yard and could not find a way out, we could hear the mother call, then the baby make the saddest little cheaping noise.

  My children wanted to go and get the little duckling but I told them to wait, surely the mother would come figure this out.  This lasted about 4 hours and then the mother and all the other babies disappeared.  It broke our hearts listening to this wee duckling "trapped" in our back yard.  Finally I could take it no longer and found a little box and the kids and I managed to scoop up the duckling safely.

  We called the wildlife vet and they said to bring it to them and they would look after it.  When we got there, they told us it is not uncommon for babies to be left behind, the mothers can't always look after all the babies.  And if they get split up like that the mother usually won't wait around too long, she has to worry about the ones that are closest to her.  The wildlife vet assured us the little one would go to the rehab center and be raised and reintroduced into it's habitat again.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Very good of you Fishfulthinking!  Years ago, a neighbor who knows I'm an animal lover, rushed over to my house with a young baby ducking that she found in her yard.  We also had an emergency vet hospital nearby who said we could bring it in when we called.  They knew a lady there who cared for wild birds.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Keeping a baby Joey safe during a brushfire in Australia.


----------



## Ruthanne

Thank you for those stories.  Seeing people caring and helping the animals is refreshing.


----------



## RadishRose

My heart feels better just knowing....


----------



## fureverywhere

Tonight someone was so kind. I was letting my daughter use a gift card and she was maybe $2 over what she had. I had it in change but the woman next to us handed the cashier the two bucks...very sweet and the spirit of the season


----------



## SeaBreeze

This bull is one in 500 calves and bulls rescued in Austria.  He had been chained up his whole life, watch his joy of freedom. :sentimental:


----------



## Rocky

SeaBreeze said:


> This bull is one in 500 calves and bulls rescued in Austria.  He had been chained up his whole life, watch his joy of freedom. :sentimental:


_
Beautiful!  

More proof our 4-footed brethren have feelings just as we 2-footed have.  And the expression of Joy by this steer is glorious!_


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Falcon

Just like a puppy.  Wished they'd let them ALL out.


----------



## fureverywhere

I almost cried at this one. Reminds me so much of a 400 pound Callie, such love and affection! That's the way my boy moves though


----------



## SeaBreeze

A beautiful pair.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Shalimar

Oh boy, so beautiful. Makes me cry. If I could, I would have sanctuaries for domestic and farm animals, and rehab centres for my wild siblings. Sanctuaries for broken people also. Oh, I want to take them all under my wing.


----------



## Bobw235

SeaBreeze said:


>



As a former beagle owner, this was great!  Beagles are wonderful dogs (once you get past the fact that they have a real stubborn streak) and ours was so loving and gentle.  I sure miss her.


----------



## SeaBreeze

My best friend when I was a little girl had a Beagle, whose name was Susie, she was full of energy and some vinegar, but she was one of the first dogs I got to know in a special way, she was very sweet and loved her family.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Great story with happy ending for these little kitties. More pics here. 


Bolt and Keel were found abandoned in a bush behind the garbage bin of a local park. The plan was to take them to the local shelter, but it wasn’t open after work. The next day their humans left on a two day canoeing, hiking, and camping trip and didn’t know what to do with the kittens, so of course decided to bring them on the adventure too!The kittens quickly won their way into their human’s hearts. Ever since, the brothers Bolt and Keel have embraced hiking, kayaking, sailing, and are always looking for new adventures.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Officers Save Buck from Frozen River*


----------



## Yaya

Thank you for caring.


----------



## fureverywhere

The dog with no nose, what a beautiful ending for both of them! Reminds me of Oogy








A great read...He was found dying in a cage during a dog fighting raid. Just a pup but apparently used as a bait dog. His ear and half his face had been ripped away. A kind emergency vet took pity and stitched together what she could. He endured a bunch of surgeries as he grew and his facial structure changed. Eventually he found his forever family and his Daddy wrote the book. He isn't a pit bull but a Dogo...big dogs, very big with even bigger hearts. He looks disfigured but after reading his story you don't see it anymore.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## BlunderWoman

This is very sweet. That photo of the fireman hit a little to close to my memory bank. I lost my wonderful cat and dogs in my  fire. It's still too fresh in my memory. I'm glad those animals were rescued.


----------



## Pappy

And for sharing. Animal lover here. :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Baby fawn rescued from being stuck in mud by expert machinery operators who care.


----------



## Falcon

Oh Gee!  Held my breath every minute until she was on safe ground.


----------



## Guitarist

Thank you, Falcon.

This is our job, taking care of animals.  It is why we were put here.  We are created to do this.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Mamma and last pup who wasn't stolen from her, rescued from a trash can.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ameriscot

SB, awww....poor doggy.  Glad he was rescued.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne

That song goes so well with the video SB.  I feel for all those animals.  Oh Betty got adopted!! Yay!!!


----------



## Ruthanne

Here is a story I just saw that is so heart warming and wonderful:

https://www.thedodo.com/mother-cow-baby-reunited-1284650070.html


----------



## SeaBreeze

Kudos to the kind man and his rescue dog here.


----------



## Bobw235

SeaBreeze said:


> Kudos to the kind man and his rescue dog here.



That was awesome!


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Abandoned Newborn Pup Has Happy Ending to His Story*

Thanks to this rescue and some kind folks who adopted him and loved him.


----------



## Shalimar

So beautiful.


----------



## AprilT

What a great story and Joy got to take his favorite toy with him too.  Adorable little fellow.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Sweet dog rescued from fighting dog abuse.


----------



## michieluvsu

I'm a newbie here on the forum, loving all the beautiful animal stories. Any other vegans around?



Animals are friends, not food~


----------



## SeaBreeze

michieluvsu said:


> I'm a newbie here on the forum, loving all the beautiful animal stories. Any other vegans around?



There's a few vegans and vegetarians here, and some in-betweeners....have a look at the Food and Drinks section of this forum.


----------



## Brookswood

This is a great topic.  Actions of kindness happen every day, and like the jet plane that lands safely and on-time, never make the news.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Russian hunters find young bear in trap, quickly free him before the mother comes.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Stormy

Thanks for this thread it's so good to be reassured that many people still really care


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Thank goodness some people were kind enough to help this little girl.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Some kind people rescued this dog who would have died due to taped mouth and legs, now the dog still has a happy spirit and just needs a forever home.  http://www.boredpanda.com/ditched-dog-taped-mouth-plumbers-rescue/?_t=1&_f=featured




> It was supposed to be just an ordinary  commute to work for plumber Carlos Carillo and his colleague when they  saw something unexpected in a ditch off the country road. “We didn’t  know he was a dog at first,” Carrillo, an employee of Shoreline Plumbing  in Texas, told The Dodo. “We reversed and saw him.” The doggie’s mouth  was taped shut and he’d been tied up with tubing. He was clearly left  there to die…
> 
> Carillo and his friend rushed to cut the  pooch free. “He seemed OK,” said Carrillo. “He was very loving and  liked the attention. He was probably just there for a day or so.” The plumbers got the dog into their  truck and took him to Peewee’s Pet Adoption, a nearby no-kill shelter.  “Look at that face,” wrote Carrillo about how happy the dog seemed to be  alive. “He knows he was saved!”
> 
> It turned out the dog was in good health  despite having heartworms, for which they started a treatment. “His  tail won’t stop wagging,” a spokesperson at the Peewee’s Pet Adoption  told The Dodo. “He’s such a sweetheart.”
> 
> The person who so heartlessly left the  dog to die wasn’t found, but at least thanks to the plumbers, the dog  got a second chance at life. All he needs now is a loving forever home.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Russian Couple Save Kitten Frozen to the Ground in Frigid Temps*

More photos and video here.  http://www.boredpanda.com/man-rescues-freezing-kitten-slava-nika-cat-pusic/?cexp_id=5053&cexp_var=0&_f=featured




> On January 3rd, 2017, a Russian man  named Slava was driving his car when he saw something on the road. “I  thought it was an animal and it must be freezing in this weather,” Slava  told Love Meow. This frozen ball of fur turned out to be a kitten  crying for help.
> 
> Cars  kept on passing, so the man knew he was the one to save her. “It was  very cold, so I wrapped her up in a towel and brought her back to my  car. I turned up the heat to full capacity to help remove the frost on  her coat,” says Slava.
> 
> Then, he took  her home and prepared some warm blankets, a radiator and a lamp. The  feline, whom the man named ‘Nika’, couldn’t stop purring and rubbing her  face against the man’s hands, as to say ‘thank you’ for saving her.
> 
> Later  she was taken to the vet where they had to amputate her frostbitten  tail. “She knew that we were trying to help. She was patient, did not  complain and was very sweet the whole time.”Luckily,  all Nika’s troubles are long gone now – she is one happy cat who lives  with Slava, an owner who adores her. How lucky the two were to find each  other on that cold winter day!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Man frees Impala from mud.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Little boy loves to help his aunts with the cats they rescued and are caring for.  More HERE.



> “It was the total opposite — they just gravitated to him,” Papiernik  said. “He’d scratch their bellies and scratch their heads. It was  amazing to see these cats who wouldn’t even allow us to touch them, but  immediately took to him. He must have this magical effect that the cats  can pick up.”


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Rescued Baby Blue Jay Returns the Favor*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## rgp

Very nice indeed........thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hearlady

Those were heartwarming, thanks.


----------



## Keesha

Oh Seabreeze. You are now my new hero. I cried and cried and cried like a baby. It blows my mind how cruel some humans can be. Thanks heavens for those of us with bigger hearts who care. Some people don’t deserve air to breathe. 
You truly are as special as these hero’s. This thread restores my faith in humanity and gives me hope. 
Cant see! Too many years. Lol. 
I love animals more than I’ll ever love humanity


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks to Falcon for creating this thread!  :thankyou:


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Dying Chimp Receives Last Visit from an Old Friend*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Montana Man Rescues New Baby Fawn*






[video=youtube_share;pPCSOnl6CFA]https://youtu.be/pPCSOnl6CFA[/video]


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Falcon

(Matrix,  EVERY  one of the above   4  posts  appears a BIG  BLACK  screen  on MY  computer.  Also on other threads.

WHY?  This has been going on for several weeks.  I'm missing a lot of good stuff.   HELP !!!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Falcon said:


> (Matrix,  EVERY  one of the above   4  posts  appears a BIG  BLACK  screen  on MY  computer.  Also on other threads.
> 
> WHY?  This has been going on for several weeks.  I'm missing a lot of good stuff.   HELP !!!


Falcon, they all are ok on my tablet..


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

Falcon said:


> (Matrix,  EVERY  one of the above   4  posts  appears a BIG  BLACK  screen  on MY  computer.  Also on other threads.
> 
> WHY?  This has been going on for several weeks.  I'm missing a lot of good stuff.   HELP !!!



Falcon, I think it;s your computer or maybe your YouTube settings?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## rgp

SeaBreeze said:


>




  Kudos to those guys....

 I sent that on to a couple of other cat lover friends of mine.....


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## rgp

SeaBreeze said:


>




Yeah Pumpkin !!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Rescue in India, Mama Gives Thank You Salute to Rescuers*


----------



## SeaBreeze

Adopted senior, toothless, deaf cat that was at the shelter the longest, brought home by this kind lady.  She said she was a little lovebug. :love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose

All these posts are do wonderful. Wet eyes, here.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Miss Mae

SeaBreeze said:


>




Aw, that's so precious. Poor little elephant.


----------



## Pinky

This is a wonderful thread.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Baby donkey who was rejected by mother was found malnourished and in bad shape, a young lady took him in and nursed him back to health.  Full story and more photos here.  



> Jack was in a really bad way, and it was touch and go whether he would  survive at all. “The first night was the hardest night with him, trying  to get him to eat and use the bathroom so we would know that his insides  weren’t shutting down,” Payton continued. “After we got through the  first night he started taking a bottle and going to the bathroom.”


----------



## RadishRose

OMG, I love that baby donkey!

Here;s another one, almost make me cry-


----------



## AprilSun

That is so sweet!!!!! Watching the video makes me want to hug the donkey!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

SeaBreeze said:


>


This was so wonderful to watch! Thanks, SB.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Keesha

Oh Falcon. Where Art thou? 
I really miss the guy.


----------



## CarolfromTX

When I was teaching, a stray dog came around during recess. He looked forlorn and boy did he stink! After school, he was still there, so I took him home with me. I just knew that if I didn't, I'd come back the next day and see him dead on the side of the road. My first stop was the vet, because I didn't want to take home something the other dogs would get. He was fine, except for ear mites (and, as we found out later, heart worms). So I took him home, bathed him, fed him, and waited for hubby to come home. I explained as he harrumphed that we didn't need another dog that I would try to find him a good home. Twenty minutes later I heard my husband cooing, "Don't worry, dog. We love you." Turns out I had already found him a good home. Toby was such a good dog. He loved us with his whole heart. We treated his heartworms successfully, and he rewarded us with years of love and devotion. And he was the funniest looking dog we ever had. He looked like a chocolate lab, but with very short legs and a stump of a tail. LOL!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne

SeaBreeze said:


>


Cutest video I've seen lately SB
Thank you


----------



## Rosemarie

SeaBreeze said:


> *Saving Baby Elephant and her Mom*
> 
> 
> 
> Most  conservationists believe that man should not meddle with the natural order  and that we should allow nature to run her course however cruel or grim it  seems to be.
> 
> 
> However – every rule has an exception and the dreadful  plight of a baby elephant trapped in the mud of the Kapani Lagoon and her  mother, who had also got stuck trying to save her yesterday, had us all in  a frenzy of activity.   We simply could not stand by and watch  them struggle and slowly die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Luangwa Conservation Society (  Zambia ) together with our neighbours – ZAWA – the wildlife authority –  agreed with us and we all joined forces to try and save the mum and  baby.  These great photos document the unfolding  drama……
> 
> The family herd desperately trying to help the  screaming Mum and baby escape  but they were completely stuck in the  deep, rapidly drying mud with no chance of getting  out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brave and skilled SLCS team manages to slip a rope  under the baby, narrowly avoiding mums thrashing trunk  -  and  starts to haul her out …….
> ‘
> Nearly there – the whole team is hauling as hard as  they can…..    But the baby is terribly frightened and  won’t leave mum’s side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again – she’s out and we think we’re almost  there……   But despite my frantic waving and shouting – she  won’t leave her mum.
> 
> 
> 
> One more try – the team pull her further away from mum  this time…..  They unwrap the ropes and help her to her feet.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This time – thanks to a young herd cousin calling her  to safety….. she makes a dash for it as the rest of the herd scream for  her to come to them.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Now back to mum who is dehydrated and exhausted – we’ve  been pouring water over her to try to protect her from the scorching  midday sun. SLCS staff carefully slip a rope under  her….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the tractor starts to pull and pull – inching her out  of what would have been a muddy grave  - she seems to sense that  there’s a chance of escape and begins to struggle for her  life…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With us all shouting encouragment and just willing her to  keep going “come on Mama, come on Mama”……. to the delight of us all –  she makes it! Weak and wobbly she drags herself  out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and runs to find her baby and the rest of her waiting  herd! The happiest possible  ending!
> 
> 
> 
> The SLCS team all share a celebratory drink on the Kapani deck with our relieved guests!
> 
> 
> 
> It was extremely heartening for us all  to see how many local people joined in the efforts to free these two  elephants – the cheers of joy, first when the baby ran to his cousin and  then when Mum was finally released from the jaws of the sticky, cloying  mud were wonderful! Everyone seemed to identify with the mum’s  plight  - we all saw the incredible emotional bond between the  worried herd members and mum and baby.
> 
> Thank you SLCS and ZAWA and also  all the NCS staff who bravely fought to make this a happy  ending!


Wonderful....I'm in tears!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Orphaned baby wombat rescued from mom's pouch by caring people after her mother was killed in a car accident.



> Meet cute baby wombat Elsie, who was rescued from her dead mother’s pouch after a car accident. It all happened mid-March when a kind passerby discovered the poor baby who was left completely alone in this world and immediately brought the wombat to ACT Wildlife, Canberra’s only wildlife care group. She was extremely underweight and weak, so she was taken to an urgent vet care clinic. Her caregivers weren’t sure the tiny wombat was going to make it, but Elsie has proven to be a true fighter.













https://www.boredpanda.com/orphaned-baby-wombat-rescued-act-wildlife-crazy-wombat-lady/


----------



## Keesha

Ahhhh. Melt. This is the kind of story I need to be reading. Beautifully heart warmingLook at that tiny  little face.


----------



## bowmore

I flew for an organization called Pilots n Paws which flew rescued animals to new forever homes. The first dog I ever flew was a beautiful Belgian Malinois rescued from the streets of Tijuana.
One of the most interesting was a Brittany Spaniel that we picked up and were supposed to fly to Santa Barbara. Well, it was socked in, so we landed at a nearby airport and  contacted the receiving party. We met half way by car, and they both had Brittany Spaniel t-shirts on.
The first photo is of the Malinois, the second is the spaniel "lap dog"


----------



## RadishRose

bowmore said:


> I flew for an organization called Pilots n Paws which flew rescued animals to new forever homes. The first dog I ever flew was a beautiful Belgian Malinois rescued from the streets of Tijuana.
> One of the most interesting was a Brittany Spaniel that we picked up and were supposed to fly to Santa Barbara. Well, it was socked in, so we landed at a nearby airport and  contacted the receiving party. We met half way by car, and they both had Brittany Spaniel t-shirts on.
> The first photo is of the Malinois, the second is the spaniel "lap dog"


What a wonderful thing to do, Bowmore! I love people who can go the extra mile (s) to rescue our dear doggies. I love seeing the pics and I love you!


----------



## SeaBreeze

This lady cared for 4 orphaned red squirrels.  The video is long, around 30 min. and I didn't watch it to the end yet.  As with all youtube videos on this forum, you can click on Full Screen on the bottom right to see a larger version.


----------



## MarciKS

SeaBreeze said:


> This lady cared for 4 orphaned red squirrels.  The video is long, around 30 min. and I didn't watch it to the end yet.  As with all youtube videos on this forum, you can click on Full Screen on the bottom right to see a larger version.


OMG Seabreeze! They're so cute!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Shepherd tied to rock, left to drown in the cold, rescued by caring people, gets emergency treatment and forever home.  This breaks my heart, but I love these happy endings.






https://www.boredpanda.com/dog-cruelly-abandoned-rehabilitation-finds-forever-home-rspca/


----------



## Judycat

This stuff makes my heart hurt.


----------



## MarciKS

I think the people that do this to animals deserve the same treatment.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hanging Heron rescue, couldn't copy the video, here's the link.

https://www.sunnyskyz.com/happy-videos/10503/Brazilian-Family-Rescues-Heron-Hanging-By-Its-Beak


----------



## Aunt Marg

SeaBreeze said:


> Shepherd tied to rock, left to drown in the cold, rescued by caring people, gets emergency treatment and forever home.  This breaks my heart, but I love these happy endings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.boredpanda.com/dog-cruelly-abandoned-rehabilitation-finds-forever-home-rspca/


Absolutely sickening.

Bless the woman.


----------



## Aunt Marg

SeaBreeze said:


> Hanging Heron rescue, couldn't copy the video, here's the link.
> 
> https://www.sunnyskyz.com/happy-videos/10503/Brazilian-Family-Rescues-Heron-Hanging-By-Its-Beak


It's as if the Heron almost knew it was being helped.

It remained so calm.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Kitten thrown out in garbage rescued by sanitation workers in New York.  I love these happy endings, have zero tolerance for anyone who abuses animals.








> There’s a saying that one man’s trash is another man’s treasure. It’s hard to comprehend how sometimes even the cutest of pets can be considered trash, but unfortunately, it is a reality. There are hundreds of furry fluffers being thrown out into the garbage across the globe, and many people find this unacceptable and outrageous. And it shouldn’t be accepted. The person who did this is the trash that needs to be disposed of.
> 
> Two NYC Department of Sanitation workers, William Montero and John Kase, initially thought that Monday was going to be just another day’s work as they started their daily routine in Queens. While they were tossing garbage bags into the back of the truck, they heard a meow. Montero hoped it was just a toy, but it wasn’t. There was a kitten crying for help.



https://www.boredpanda.com/rescued-kitten-trash-bag-sanitation-workers-new-york-queens-lovemeow/


----------



## RadishRose

SeaBreeze said:


>


This was wonderful to watch! Thanks SB.


----------



## Aunt Marg

SeaBreeze said:


> Kitten thrown out in garbage rescued by sanitation workers in New York.  I love these happy endings, have zero tolerance for anyone who abuses animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.boredpanda.com/rescued-kitten-trash-bag-sanitation-workers-new-york-queens-lovemeow/


Add me to the list of people who have zero tolerance for animal abuse.


----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


> Kitten thrown out in garbage rescued by sanitation workers in New York.  I love these happy endings, have zero tolerance for anyone who abuses animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.boredpanda.com/rescued-kitten-trash-bag-sanitation-workers-new-york-queens-lovemeow/


This type of thing sickens me to my very core. How can any human be so heartless? Luckily these sanitation workers found it. 
I miss Falcon.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Keesha said:


> This type of thing sickens me to my very core. How can any human be so heartless? Luckily these sanitation workers found it.


I've said it many times in the past, everything today is disposable, human lives as well as animal lives. Nothing means nothing anymore (so it seems).

There aren't enough of us in this world.


----------



## Keesha

Aunt Marg said:


> I've said it many times in the past, everything today is disposable, human lives as well as animal lives. Nothing means nothing anymore (so it seems).
> 
> There aren't enough of us in this world.


I have to believe there ARE enough of us in the world who care. The thing about bad news is it sells and gets shared more than the good stuff done by regular ordinary citizens. I HAVE to believe humanity is worth saving, even if only for my own sanity. Not everything is disposable. Consciousness isn’t disposable. 
Love isn’t disposable. 
Souls aren’t disposable.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Keesha said:


> This type of thing sickens me to my very core. How can any human be so heartless? Luckily these sanitation workers found it.
> I miss Falcon.


It is sickening, and hurts my heart, but unfortunately many people have been heartless regarding animals forever.  I'm glad the cat is being cared for and loved.  I also miss Falcon.


----------



## Warrigal

This heart warming story is about a man on a jet ski rescuing an echidna.
It is remarkable because echidnas are extremely timid animals.

Heartwarming moment heroic fisherman saves wounded echidna from river (msn.com)


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## dseag2

This makes me emotional every time I watch it.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## bowmore

My copilot Jim and I used to fly for Pilots n' Paws to fly rescue doge to new forever homes. Here are a few:
Belgian Malinois rescued from Tiajuana


Brittany Spaniel at her new forever home.



Two German shepherds also rescued from Tiajuana


----------



## Snow74

This pretty girl sat in a crate for four months..never knowing anything under her paws but puppy pads..standing in her feces…so happy we found her


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

This is so heartbreaking and inspiring at the same time.  The people who adopted her are saints!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Dog was there all night, best to see in Full Screen.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

This breaks my heart but gives me inspiration at the same time.  Sorry for the computer-generated narration.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------

